# BLASC/BUFFED auch für "Herr der Ringe Online"?



## 3DD!3 (10. April 2007)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen ob irgendeiner was weiß ob es BLasc auch mal für " Herr der ringe online" geben wird.

Grüße Seishin


----------



## MisterNicce (11. April 2007)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Warhammer Online ist ja schon da obwohl es noch garnicht draussen ist?! Herr der Ringe Online startet am 14.04. und wird auf jedenfall nett.


----------



## 3DD!3 (11. April 2007)

Wenigsten einen den es auch noch interessiert^^, aber keine Antwort -_-!!!

Gebt Gas =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterNicce (12. April 2007)

3DD!3 schrieb:


> Wenigsten einen den es auch noch interessiert^^, aber keine Antwort -_-!!!


Scheinbar ist HdRO für die Leute von buffed eher uninteressant! Was ich schade finde. Oder WoW und Warhammer Online belegt schon zuviel Platz auf deren Server so das für ein 3tes MMO kein Platz ist? Hm... Es ist bestimmt eine Verschwörungstheorie dahinter.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (4. Juni 2007)

Nachdem es ja nun eine eigene Subpage + Datenbank für HdRO gibt würde mich mal interessieren ob ein BLASC Client für HdRO (also Charakterupload, etc.) in Planung ist und, wenn ja, wann dieser erscheint. Bis jetzt konnte ich noch nichts offizielles finden.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2007)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Nachdem es ja nun eine eigene Subpage + Datenbank für HdRO gibt würde mich mal interessieren ob ein BLASC Client für HdRO (also Charakterupload, etc.) in Planung ist und, wenn ja, wann dieser erscheint. Bis jetzt konnte ich noch nichts offizielles finden.



Das ist technisch nicht ohne weiteres Möglich. Aber wir haben bereits unsere Quest-Datenbank auf dem hdro-Portal (hdro.buffed.de), die von vielen fleißigen Händen gepflegt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rumplsteel (4. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist technisch nicht ohne weiteres Möglich. Aber wir haben bereits unsere Quest-Datenbank [...], die von vielen fleißigen Händen gepflegt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist es denn überhaupt geplant? Wäre natürlich super, denn HdRO zock ich ja auch gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paganosterix (14. Juni 2007)

Jo, eine Unterstüzung von HdRo durch Blasc wäre fantastisch, sofern dies irgendwie realisierbar ist.


----------



## ThamanX (14. Juni 2007)

lol, wer spielt den schon HDRO ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Piafra (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo

da habt ihr HDROler doch glatt eine Marktlücke gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also für das Spiel hier. Also hinhocken und Programmieren und dann das große Geld verdienen, wenn sich irgendein Senf Verein sich die Lizens kaufen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*träum*

mfg Piff

P.S.: ich denke schon das so was kommen wird, ob von Buffed, dass ist fraglich, einfach abwarten und Kaffee trinken


----------



## Soloran (17. Juni 2007)

Na, das Ganze ist nicht so einfach, wie sich dies viele von euch wohl vorstellen mögen. Schließlich muss man ja mit seinem Programm irgendwie an die Spieldaten gelangen. Da HdRO momentan keine offengelegten oder bekannten Datenschnittstellen - wie etwa WoW - besitzt dürften die Wünsche nach einem solchen Programm momentan noch eher im Nirvana verschwinden.

Zumal alle Programme die anders agieren vom Betreiber als illegal eingestuft werden könnten. Dies würde dann ein mögliches Bann-Risiko nach sich ziehen, das sicherlich keiner eingehen möchte. Bleibt zu hoffen, das es zumindest nach einem der späteren, größeren Patches eine Exportfunktion für Spieldaten gibt. So sind dann zwar keine ins Spiel eingreifende AddOns möglich aber sehr wohl Datenerfassende wie BLASC.

Warten wirs einfach ab und üben uns in Geduld.


----------

